# Kies on Samsung!?



## Lauraa_ (Jul 19, 2010)

Heyy..So i downloaded This File Called Kies from the samsung Website for connecting my phone to my pc and i plugged in my phone and it wa connecting then it said "this device is not suported by kies" when it is made to connect my phone to a computer? I don't get it? I have try'd many fourms but none will answer please help:wave:!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Lauraa and welcome to TSF :wave:

What model of phone do you have and which version of Windows are you using?


----------



## Saurus (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Laura,

I think "Welcome to Kies" is appropriate - it is the worst piece of software ever!!

I have a Galaxy S2 running on Gingerbread and had the same message, but the phone does connect and I can see what's on the phone (pics, music, contacts etc). I've even updated the firmware! The problem i have is that if I try to do anything on the phone data, such edit the contacts, Kies greys out and freezes. I've even left it for hours in case it is just VERY slow, but nothing.

Sorry I con't help but everyone seems to have trouble with Kies.:angry:


----------

